# Aerlingus-Only use return part of ticket



## papervalue (12 Jul 2009)

I purchased Aerlingus return ticket a while back and now plan to use only return portion of it. Plan to make outward part by different transport means.

Just wondering does not using outward part of ticket have any effect on return part ie If i do not turn up for going out part of ticket would it automatically cancel return part?

Has any one experience of this?


----------



## Padraigb (12 Jul 2009)

For European travel, Aer Lingus do not sell return tickets: they sell two single-trip tickets. If you don't use the first one, it has no effect on the validity of the second one.

It's different for transatlantic services.


----------



## papervalue (12 Jul 2009)

Padraigb said:


> For European travel, Aer Lingus do not sell return tickets: they sell two single-trip tickets. If you don't use the first one, it has no effect on the validity of the second one.
> 
> It's different for transatlantic services.


 
thank you


----------



## Petal (12 Jul 2009)

You should probably ring them though, just in case, they will make a note that the return leg will be used.


----------



## Gervan (12 Jul 2009)

Twice I have come across the situation where the first half of a return was not used, and when the traveller turned up for the second leg he / she was told their trip had been cancelled. Neither was Aer Lingus, but definitely phone and check the rules.


----------



## Padraigb (12 Jul 2009)

Let me repeat: for European travel, Aer Lingus do not sell return tickets, so there is no question of there being a "return leg" or "the first half of a return".


----------



## Stronge (12 Jul 2009)

That may be the case now with Aer Lingus, but certainly in the past may be  about 7 years ago my daughter was flying to UK with Aer Lingus and had to postpone her flight  and booked another flight with Ryan Air  the morning she was flying she went to the Aer Lingus desk to check that she would be able to return on the original ticket and she was told it would be cancelled if she  did not use the outward portion of the flight.  She then had to book another ticket there and then for the return journed.  As she was a student at the time I wrote to Aer Lingus and eventually she got a voucher from them that she could use on another flight. I realise times have changed since then and that was the time that you had the old ticket not the A4 sheet that we all use now!!


----------



## roker (13 Jul 2009)

Padraigb. They may issue outbound and return as separate flights but they still have the same reference number. Having said that I recently booked return to Manchester with Airlingus but caught a BMI a day earlier outbound because I was worried about missing a connection. On returning I had no problem boarding Airlingus .


----------



## Sumatra (13 Jul 2009)

I had an experience where I booked a return ticket and by not flying on the out bound sector the return was automatically cancelled. When you book with Aer Lingus the first question they ask is single or return. A call to their customer service department would surely clarify the position.


----------



## papervalue (13 Jul 2009)

Sumatra said:


> I had an experience where I booked a return ticket and by not flying on the out bound sector the return was automatically cancelled. When you book with Aer Lingus the first question they ask is single or return. A call to their customer service department would surely clarify the position.


 
Customer Service says it ok to do, but you would never know until you get to Foreign Airport what could happen. I would have a lack of trust in Customer Service. I am looking to find on website where it sys it ok to do.


----------



## Padraigb (13 Jul 2009)

Been there, done that -- used an Aer Lingus "ticket" to get home when I did not use the outward flight that I booked at the same time.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jul 2009)

I concur. Even for US travel they do not sell return tickets. Each leg is totally separate.


----------

